# All it can be



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't really know if my brute is all it can be. I know that brutes are wheelie mechanics.I don't know if I just don't know how to on a BF or what. It will raise up if I yank the crap out of it.Is that right?Any body want to come give it a whirl ??


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

man we have all the mods done you can spend money on. What all is dont to yours? Simple things like a signature let us all see what you have done , or have not done. A Dyna CDI, timing advance key, exhaust, correct tune, clutch work. Take just any one of those things and add to that bike and it will react like you added another cylinder.Out of 99 problems I have with mine...wheelies isnt one of them


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

should wheelie with no problems straight from the factory


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

a sig would help, maybe one of the mods you have done killed it somehow , if it is still stock, just hammer the throttle, while sittin on the wide part of the seat. see what she will do .


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

My problem is traction try on dry pavement


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

mine wont wheelie either, but its a traction issue. Being 6', 165 lbs, I have no *** for traction lol:lmao:


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

x2^


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

My old prairie 650 with just jet kit will wheelie like a mother. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We should actually have a few threads about this subject already... a search should reveal them.


----------

